# close contest = αμφίρροπος αγώνας, αμφίρροπη αναμέτρηση (ΟΧΙ *κλειστή αναμέτρηση)



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Τι είναι αυτό; Το άκουσα χτες σε σχολιασμό των αγώνων της Εθνικής μας στο μπάσκετ:
"Όλες οι αναμετρήσεις μας ήταν κλειστές". 

Το μυαλό μου πήγε στο close, δηλαδή ότι η διαφορά πόντων ήταν μικρή ή ότι ο αγώνας ήταν αμφίρροπος μέχρι το τελευταίο λεπτό. Αυτό εννοούν; Οπότε, έχουμε άλλον έναν λανθασμένο αγγλισμό των αθλητικών συντακτών, όπου συγχέεται το _close = κοντά_ με το _close = κλείνω_; Ή σημαίνει κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Για το _close contest = *στενή αναμέτρηση_ είχε γράψει παλιά ο Σαραντάκος σε σελίδα του:

Ένας ενοχλητικός αμερικανισμός, που όμως τείνει να καθιερωθεί, είναι η "στενή συνεργασία", ο "στενός συντονισμός". Βλέπω όμως πως η απόδοση του _close_ ως _στενός_ κοντεύει να γενικευτεί, σε όλες τις έννοιες της λέξης:

«Πολλοί είχαν προβλέψει ότι θα είναι μια στενή εκλογική αναμέτρηση … αλλά κανείς δεν περίμενε πως θα 'ναι η στενότερη, ίσως, κούρσα στην αμερικανική ιστορία ...»
(Ελευθεροτυπία, 9.11.00, σελ. 14, ανταπόκριση Δ. Δήμα από Ουάσινγκτον για προεδρικές εκλογές).

Το _close contest_ μεταφράζεται εδώ "στενή αναμέτρηση", και μάλιστα "η στενότερη στην ιστορία", λες και είναι κανένας κορσές ή κανένα παπούτσι. Μεταφράζεται βέβαια, από συντάκτη που υποτίθεται ότι γράφει απευθείας στα ελληνικά -αλλά που τα αμερικάνικα τόσο του έχουν βραχυκυκλώσει το μυαλό, που συντάσσει στα αμερικάνικα, και μετά μεταφράζει, όπως μπορεί, στα ελληνικά. [...]​
Για την αναμέτρηση που κρίνεται τελικά με μικρή διαφορά μπορούμε να πούμε «*αμφίρροπη αναμέτρηση*».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Άρα το "κλειστή αναμέτρηση" δεν είναι απλός αμερικανισμός, όπως το "στενή αναμέτρηση", είναι κατά λέξη μετάφραση της λέξης close, και μάλιστα με λάθος έννοια, μια και το close μεταφράζεται με διάφορους τρόπους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Για την ακρίβεια, είναι ένα καραμπινάτο λάθος, αφού το επίθετο _close_ σχεδόν ποτέ δεν μεταφράζεται «κλειστός», προφέρεται [κλόους] και δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το «κλειστός» _closed_ [κλόουζντ].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι (για τα στενά) ίσως έχει μεγάλη ευθύνη και αυτό εδώ:





Για τα κλειστά τα είπε ο προλαλήσας.

Για γιουτιουμπάκι να περιμένετε τους ειδικούς...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, είναι ένα καραμπινάτο λάθος, αφού το επίθετο _close_ σχεδόν ποτέ δεν μεταφράζεται «κλειστός», προφέρεται [κλόους] και δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το «κλειστός» _closed_ [κλόουζντ].


Αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, προφανώς, για κάποιον που έχει ελλιπείς γνώσεις αγγλικών. Αυτός ξέρει το ρήμα close που σημαίνει _κλείνω_, άρα το επίθετο close σημαίνει _κλειστός. _


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Δεν το άκουσα, αλλά, ενδεχομένως, το νόημα να είναι διαφορετικό· κανένα μας παιχνίδι δεν ήταν ανοιχτό, με την έννοια του ελεύθερου, από άποψη τακτικής. Ίσως...

Κατά τα λοιπά, συμφωνώ για τις λανθασμένες χρήσεις του στενού - κλειστού, με την έννοια της μικρής διαφοράς, κοντινού (close) σκορ των αντιπάλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Ούτε εγώ κατάλαβα τι εννοούσε ο σχολιαστής, γι' αυτό έψαξα και το βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο, όπου είναι σαφές ότι με τον όρο "κλειστές αναμετρήσεις" εννοούν αμφίρροπες αναμετρήσεις ή με μικρή διαφορά πόντων.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 16, 2009)

Όλα τα ευρήματα στα οποία παραπέμπει η Αλεξάνδρα στο αρχικό ποστ του νήματος (και στα οποία μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε άλλα 673 για το "κλειστή αναμέτρηση) αναφέρονται στην "αμφίρροπη" αναμέτρηση/ στον "αμφίρροπο" αθλητικό αγώνα και σε τίποτε άλλο.

Ειδικά για το μπάσκετ, η πιθανότητα να γίνεται αναφορά στην τακτική που ακολουθεί μια ομάδα είναι μηδαμινή.

Συνεπώς, έχουμε ακόμη μια κακή μετάφραση που ακολουθούν αρκετοί αθλητικογράφοι (ή ένα ακόμη δείγμα "δουλικότητας" προς τα αγγλικά).


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Τις σκληρές αυτές αναμετρήσεις τις λέμε και (μάχες) «στήθος με στήθος» (neck and neck, από τις κούρσες, αν και εμένα το μυαλό πάει πάντα στο mud wrestling ). Η σχέση με τον _επιστήθιο φίλο_, που εκτός από _bosom friend_ μπορεί να είναι και _close friend_, είναι εντελώς συμπτωματική. Επίσης η «μάχη στήθος με στήθος» δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύεται με τη «μάχη σώμα με σώμα», τη μάχη εκ του συστάδην (hand-to-hand combat, close combat).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τις σκληρές αυτές αναμετρήσεις τις λέμε και (μάχες) «στήθος με στήθος» (neck and neck, από τις κούρσες, αν και εμένα το μυαλό πάει πάντα στο mud wrestling ).



Το "στήθος με στήθος" (όπως και το "νίκησε με διαφορά στήθους") στέκει και παραστέκει για αγώνες δρόμου στο στίβο, όπου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται και κυριολεκτικά (το neck and neck φαντάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με ιπποδρομίες). Αλλά η μεταφορική χρήση του για συλλογικά αθλήματα μου φαίνεται λίγο αταίριαστη (αν δεχθούμε ότι η μεταφορική χρήση είναι κάπως πιο αποδεκτή στην περίπτωση εκλογικών αναμετρήσεων).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για το _close contest = *στενή αναμέτρηση_ είχε γράψει παλιά ο Σαραντάκος σε σελίδα του.


Στο ίδιο άρθρο του Σαραντάκου βλέπουμε και αυτό:

Το καλύτερο όμως το βρίσκουμε στο ίδιο φύλλο, στη σελ. 17, σε άλλη ανταπόκριση του ιδίου συντάκτη:
[το 1988] εκλέκτορας του κ. Μ.Δουκάκη ψήφισε για τον κ. Μ.Μπέντσεν, που έτρεχε για την αντιπροεδρία στο ψηφοδέλτιο επίσης των Δημοκρατικών [για την ιστορία, ο Μπέντσεν λεγόταν Λόυντ, άρα Λ.Μπέντσεν!] 
Προσέξτε: έτρεχε για την αντιπροεδρία· όχι "κατέβαινε", "είχε βάλει υποψηφιότητα", "ήταν υποψήφιος", έτρεχε, κατευθείαν μετάφραση από το αμερικάνικο run for vice-president. 

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, αναγκάστηκα να συμπεριλάβω στη μετάφρασή μου αντιγράφοντας υποχρεωτικά από τη μετάφραση ενός συναδέλφου --ξέρετε, εκεί που στα σίριαλ λένε "στα προηγούμενα επεισόδια..."-- την έκφραση _τρέχει την εταιρεία_, ως μετάφραση του _run the company._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> ...την έκφραση _τρέχει την εταιρεία_, ως μετάφραση του _run the company._



Μα μπορεί να νόμισε ότι πραγματικά την τρέχει, όπως τρέχει ο Ζαζ το γατί του... :)


----------



## stazybohorn (Sep 17, 2009)

Ελλάδα-ΠΓΔΜ 86-54, Ελλάδα-Κροατία 76-68, Ελλάδα-Ισραήλ 106-80, Ελλάδα-Γερμανία 84-76, Ελλάδα-Ρωσία 65-68, Γαλλία-Ελλάδα 71-69

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που λέμε στον πόντο όλοι οι αγώνες μας. Αλλά δεν άκουσα αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρθηκε η Alexandra, οπότε απλώς έκανα μια εικασία...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Ούτε εγώ άκουσα το σχόλιο, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι έγινε σε σχέση με τις ήττες, εκεί δηλαδή όπου χάσαμε στον πόντο. Κερδίζαμε με άνεση και με το παραπάνω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2009)

Ούτε εγώ θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς ειπώθηκε. Μπορεί να μην είπε "όλες", αλλά να μιλούσε για τις αναμετρήσεις στις οποίες ηττηθήκαμε.


----------

